# André Rieu ft. Gheorghe Zamfir - The Lonely Shepherd



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Not strictly classical. A mixture with folk music of native americans.

André Rieu is indeed known for being a crossover composer.

Vote in the poll, if you want.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Moved to the non-classical forum. Please use the Classical Music forum only for classical music.

By the way, Andre Rieu is not the composer, it's James Last.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Excellent piece of music to me. Since I was a kid I knew it's a composition by James Last. I always prefer original that is even hard to find today online. Simple, yet very effective and emotional piece of music.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

Art Rock said:


> Moved to the non-classical forum. Please use the Classical Music forum only for classical music.


What is the exact genre of this piece?


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

Saccharine sweetness isn't to my taste.


----------



## pianozach (May 21, 2018)

HansZimmer said:


> What is the exact genre of this piece?


It's rap.

Lamar covered it in 1999.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Style? Probably contemporary instrumental. On a musical level it's the closest to the structure of pop songs. I don't think it's necessary to define the style of everything. It's a nice tune that lasts because it's good. It can even make some people feel something. Some people won't feel anything because such music isn't complex or ugly enough so they could pretend that they appreciate it.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I marked that it's not bad.



nikola said:


> Style? Probably contemporary instrumental. On a musical level it's the closest to the structure of pop songs. I don't think it's necessary to define the style of everything. It's a nice tune that lasts because it's good. It can even make some people feel something. *Some people won't feel anything because such music isn't complex or ugly enough so they could pretend that they appreciate it.*


I don't feel anything special about this piece, and I don't have to. And yes, music that has details and a degree of complexity can be awesome to hear and no, I don't pretend to like it - I do.

Have in mind that because you enjoy something it doesn't mean that others also have to enjoy it, and vice versa.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Xisten267 said:


> I marked that it's not bad.
> 
> I don't feel anything special about this piece, and I don't have to. And yes, music that has details and a degree of complexity can be awesome to hear and no, I don't pretend to like it - I do.
> 
> Have in mind that because you enjoy something it doesn't mean that others also have to enjoy it, and vice versa.


I had in mind that you don't enjoy this music even before you recognized yourself in my post. If you truly enjoy music that you claim you do, then you don't need to justify yourself to my littleness.


----------



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

nikola said:


> Style? Probably contemporary instrumental. On a musical level it's the closest to the structure of pop songs. I don't think it's necessary to define the style of everything. It's a nice tune that lasts because it's good. It can even make some people feel something. Some people won't feel anything because such music isn't complex or ugly enough so they could pretend that they appreciate it.


I was asking the genre of this music because it's nice and I'd like to find other pieces like that.

I mean the genre of this arrangement, not of other versions.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

HansZimmer said:


> I was asking the genre of this music because it's nice and I'd like to find other pieces like that.
> 
> I mean the genre of this arrangement, not of other versions.


Try Ennio Morricone. He has a hundreds of beautiful compositions:


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

nikola said:


> I had in mind that you don't enjoy this music even before you recognized yourself in my post. If you truly enjoy music that you claim you do, then *you don't need to justify yourself to my littleness*.


I hope that this isn't sarcasm meant to imply that I'm arrogant, just because my taste is different from yours, because I'm not. And I like what I like, and dislike what I dislike, just as anybody else.


----------



## Red Terror (Dec 10, 2018)

pianozach said:


> It's rap.
> 
> Lamar covered it in 1999.


That's terrible. :tiphat:


----------

